# Reconditioned electric motor



## Starfire01 (Mar 6, 2008)

In my quest for a motor I found that Cabelas sells reconditioned motors. Anyone buy a reconditioned motor and if so any issues?


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 7, 2008)

The reviews on them seem pretty good. Plus, from what I have heard, Cabela's has excellent customer service, in the event that something did malfunction.


----------



## switchback (Mar 14, 2008)

I just recieved one from Cabela's. It's a 50 lb thrust, 42 in. shaft, foot controlled Minnkota. Just got it on the boat, but haven't used it yet. Plan on tryin it out Sunday for crappie. It looked brand new and everything worked when I hooked it up in the garage. Will let you know Sunday evening.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 14, 2008)

switchback,

Congrats on the new to you motor. 
let me know how it goes. I found another dealer of reconditioned TM's that I have been debating on........... njtrollingmotors.com. They seem to have decent prices.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone get a new scratch and dent from ebay? Ive looked and keep finding 1 place that has liquidated motors that may be missing a small piece somwhere but still works.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I just ordered my TM from njtrollingmotors.com. along w/a recond. 4 bank charger. I will keep you posted on how it works out for me. Both items come w/ a 1 year warranty. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## switchback (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I finally got to try the boat and new TM for the first time since the decking project and the Reconditioned TM was great. and boat was really confortable but alot slower. Caught about a dozen Crappie even though the wind was blown 20 to 30. Hope next week is calmer. Starefire, hope the TM works out great for you.


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2008)

Good to hear the TM worked out and nothing wrong with slow :wink:


----------



## BLK fisher (Mar 27, 2008)

Starfire, How did your motor turn out. Jon will be fixing mine next week. Broken Bracket. Let me know how it works. Thanks.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 27, 2008)

I just received it yesterday. I will let you know as soon as I get everything hooked up. I still have to get charger wire extensions.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 27, 2008)

Guy I fish with a lot bought a 100+ and a 70+ from them refurbed, and has been using them for 2 years now with no problems, it's also an electric only boat.


----------

